# I just got a 100 out of 100 on my Hunters Education Test



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got a 100 out of 100 on my Hunters Education Test. Now I can get a full license for fall hunting and can go out by myself.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Way to go! fill that tag!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!! enjoy!!'


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I missed the question on "it's okay to hunt after you have been drinking alcoholic beverages" 

damn Freudian slip!!!!


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

So what will be on the menu in the fall?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Assuming... The Ben Bernak (hidden reference to people who watch the youtube vids about the collapse of our dollar) doesnt scare the living crap out of people...

I'd like to fill my deep freeze and also can about 400 lbs of Elk! 

It's bad enough trying to work that out with gas at $4 a gallon and friends being laid off from work left and right. Who knows, maybe I'm next!


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats! I did the same in March with a nasty cold and still finished first! LOL. Now get out there and thin the herd some!


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

Way to go, now it's just a matter of what sounds tastiest. Good luck filling your tags.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck, this will get me off my procrastinating butt to get mine soon too.
Only varmints for me this year, unless anyone in MD wants to take a noob out on a deer hunt? Anyone?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

My son took this test in S.C. in Boy scouts.
He did it with the troop, it has been a few years back, so I am not sure, but if I recall it was open book & most of the 12 year old boys, just passed. Some wanted to hunt & did every well, but no 100 out 100 in a group.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Good job buddy! :2thumb:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good job bio, now you can run through the woods naked and carrying a spear with the rest of use primitives. LOL. Seriously congrats.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I missed the question on "it's okay to hunt after you have been drinking alcoholic beverages"
> 
> damn Freudian slip!!!!


I'm glad they don't have a fishing education requirement...


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Where is BB? He has not been here for a while. Hope all is ok.


----------

